# Traynor Forum



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I hope it's ok to place a link on here. I started a Traynor forum last week. It's just on one of the free forums sites. I was hoping people on here could contribute some photos or info. There is a lack of Traynor discussion groups, so I thought I'd make one. 

http://traynoramps.phpbbnow.com/


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

what ever happened to this forum??


----------



## dusty tolex (Nov 22, 2007)

This is the one, no need to start another: traynor-amplifiers : traynor-amplifiers


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

dusty tolex said:


> This is the one, no need to start another: traynor-amplifiers : traynor-amplifiers


so.....none outside of yahoo?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i wonder if it were possible to, pardon the term, segregate the different amps into different brand forums within the GuitarsCanada amp forum, with a generic forum left as well...that way people could post in the forum for a specific brand amp, or just in the generic forum??


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ezcomes said:


> i wonder if it were possible to, pardon the term, segregate the different amps into different brand forums within the GuitarsCanada amp forum, with a generic forum left as well...that way people could post in the forum for a specific brand amp, or just in the generic forum??


Neat idea, but there are just way too many to make it feasible and tidy, then there would always be requests to add the latest new amp maker to the list


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

that would be why i'd say only the heavy hitters...marshall, fender, orange, vox, generic....i think more people on here have one of those three, and the rest of us would be in the generic (which would include the rest, soldano, /13, home-made)

either way, it was just an idea...and thank you for at least entertaining it!!


----------



## curley-maple (Oct 23, 2009)

i dont like that idea of splitting up the brands because it is already a small forum and doing that would be spliting up the traffic even more. I like it the way it is. i would have to open 5 different areas to read about amps

im a mesa guy but i would like to stay up on whats in the industry which i may miss if im in the generic all the time


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

but just like everything else, new posts would show up everytime you clicked on show new posts at the top of the forum...

but i get your point and agree that it is valid


----------

